# Best lift for my brute???



## Brutedaddy09 (Dec 10, 2009)

alright, I like the looks of the xtreme and rubber down lift kits both look to be built well, is there any other good built true 2" lifts out there, i heard that the rd lifts for the brute aren't out yet, sooo when will they be out.

thanks


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

extreme lifts are good i hear the front brackets bend . zip tie mod fixes that . i had a highlifter 2 in lift had no problems. don't know much about rubber down lifts but from i've seen they look good also..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I had the 2" from HL. it's sturdy. 
The RDC lift looks really nice. Looks to be a thicker material than Xtreme. 
Dawg2500HD is getting his RDC lift as we speak. PM him for details.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just installed my rdc lift it looks great! and cheaper than the xtreme. I have 18" at floor boards now w/29.5 shocks all the way up


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

Yea buddy!! Here she be!!:banana:


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

One mo! Gonna do a little eatin Saturday!

Jeremy


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Lookin good Dawg2500HD


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks man!!

Jeremy


----------



## fedexbogger (Mar 25, 2010)

the state line customs lift is a 2.5" lift and it is cheaper than anyone i found and it is very sturdy and i went from bein at 13" with just overload springs from highlifter to 17" with the lift and springs and 28" outlaws


----------



## Brutedaddy09 (Dec 10, 2009)

looks dang good dawg, I talked to rdc this mornin, I'm gonna order mine tomorrow, I will get some before and after pics too, I'm stoked,
the lady i talked to at rdc said they were haavin the brute lifts powder coated today and will be ready next week, I can't wait, hope the ole brute will feel alot bigger


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks man! You'll love it! It's really nice actually stepping UP to the floorboards! haha!
I'm gonna run it for a while until after our wedding in May then i'm thinking either 7" Pro Series or 6" Catvos with 31's. Just gotta figure out which will handle a few trails better.

Jeremy


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

What website did u find that lift Dawg2500HD?


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

rubber down customs . com
just remove the spaces!


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

sorry it .ca not .com


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i like my xtreme better than i did my highlifter one because its easier and looks better in my opinion


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

i w2ent the there and clicked on products the lift kits and it says honda Articat canam yamaha polaris but kawasaki:thinking:


----------



## Brutedaddy09 (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah it aint on there site yet they just made them, you gotta call em

Well i ordered my RDC lift today, it'll be here next week some time, I'll post a new thread with before and after pics


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Well I have the first RDC lift and so far I really like it. And that nice lady on the phone is his wife. He is a really good guy to deal with and makes top notch products.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree, I got the second one I talked to that nice lady after mudforce and she said she had just sent his out. I love it, very nice product in my opinion the nicest " 2" " lift I have ever installed or seen. Powdercoated, plasma cut RDC logo in the back, so easy to install no instructions are even necessary and the price beats any other popular name brand 2" lift plus you get an honest 1 7/8" lift, not a 1" or 1 1/4" like some other lift kits.
With 29.5 outlaws I now have 18" at the floor boards 17" at the rear and 16" at the front diff.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

What!!! your rear plate has RDC cut in it?? Oh man now I am going to have to send mine back and get him to recut it!!! LOL


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha! Mine says RDC too!


----------



## Brutedaddy09 (Dec 10, 2009)

lol. i hope mine has that cut in it. yeah she was super nice and polite, I'm ready for it to come in


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

i called today and put my name on the list for a rdc lift as soon as they come back from the powdercoater, later this week. cant wait!!!


----------



## Brutedaddy09 (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah man she said they would prollu be ready tomorrow, and then they'll ship em out, coool beans


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

hey brutedaddy09, i just checked my email and there was one from rdc. they say the kits are finished and ready to be shipped, so i need to call and pay tomorrow. is yours in that same batch?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

****, u guys got your name on first batch? I think i may be on the second batch


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

just got off the phone with melissa at RDC, great too deal with, and she is shipping mine today, 4 biz days till its at my parents place, they should get here about the same time my amp gets here for the audiotube, OH BOY am I getting excited lol


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I ordered mine from RDC yesterday too after reading about them here. Hoping it will be great! Melissa is really good to deal with too!


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

my rdc came in today. took me less than 2 hrs to install. great kit and great service. will post pics tomorrow


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

RBC seem like great people to deal with and everyone seems to like the lift so I believe that Im going to order myself one hopefully payday


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

here it is!! before & after


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

lookin good there steeler, got me a lil more excited, can't wait till mine gets here, nice and easy too install?


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks bigizzy, it was super easy. one tip is to remember to lower ur spring/shock adj. all the way down before you install. i did the back first and forgot to lower em down and had a hard time. front was easier with the adj. lowered. great kit though, you'll love it


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

k soften em up before I do it, good too know, super pumped for it tho


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

this is the lift i chose. found it really simple to put on, no drilling or exissive bolts. very claen look i think its a quadrax by the way. i had the perfex one but didn't like the fit. i have it for sale by the way.


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

looks good, but only one problem....way too clean!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey there garrett t!!!
Isn't that the restored '05 you posted up pics of on "that other forum?" LOL!!!
Lookin good!!!


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

thats her. just had her out today. rotted tho! my buddy 'tightened' my wheels on last time i had em off and now i'm missin two lugs!! some guys need to stick to nintendo! gonna put a post up now but as far as i can tell they're only sold in packs of 16. need the chrome ones, got the stock ones on for now. quads cause so much frustration some time! but so much enjoyment at others


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Have you guys had any probs with yer atv with yer lifts installed? I'd be interested in one. How much for a lift kit? Sounds like RDC is the way to go?


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

no probs so far. ran a lift on my 06 360 since i bought it new. thats with heavier suspension springs too! no probs.


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Have you guys had any probs with yer atv with yer lifts installed? I'd be interested in one. How much for a lift kit? Sounds like RDC is the way to go?



i love the RDC lift kit. it was super easy to install and i dont see how you could ever have a problem with this lift as stout as it is. it stiffened up the front end a little, but not enough to worry about. i dont want to quote any prices but it is cheaper than HL or Extreme. call em up and go for it, you wont be sorry


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

I LOVE my rdc lift. Very well made lift and very strong. I would recommend it to anyone. You won't be disappointed


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

This lift does ok with the stock axles? I mean as long as you dont run the crap out of it it should hold up just fine right?


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

my axles are stock and run mine hard on 31" outlaws. never had a problem
brutes axles are better than artic cat axles fo sho


----------

